# Gnats/Midges........



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

We are off to Scotland next weekend & have been told that there are alot of gnats/midges up there apart from my insect net for the pram is there anything else i can use to keep them away from the babies ?? .....i have a citronela candle to burn in the lodge (safely),,,,would this be ok to use ??.....

Thank you ......

love hopeXXXXXX


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Whereabouts in Scotland are you going to?

I live in the North East up in the Highlands...Midgie/Mozzie/gnat/horsefly paradise I already have some cracking bites on my arm from the little beggars.

Unfortunatly midgies are so small they will get through nets and clothing (thats how I got bitten) so there's not a lot you can do against them. But the Citronella may keep the majority away.

My advice against the midgies is

1. At dusk close any windows

2. Wear long sleeves and if you can tuck your trousers into socks

3. If you're near water like a river, stream or Loch use an insect repellent that contains Bog Myrtle (the midgies hate it and is widely used up here against the vicious little beggars) Some touristy places sell something called 'Stop Bite' it's expensive but it works and it's ok to use on babies (just a tiny squirt on their clothes)

If the little ones do get bitten all you can do is use calamine lotion to soothe the bites.

Have a fab holiday in bonnie scotland!!

Vicki x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Mmm not sure where it is its on Loch Lomond ....

Thanks for your advise .......

XXXXX


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

No problem..I'm probably going to get into trouble for posting on jeanette's thread like   ...but wanted to help as I know the evil midgies inside out and what they use up here.

Loch Lomond WILL be midgie paradise.


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Im going to Cameron House ....think its near LUSS .....on Loch Lomond ....

XXXXXX


----------

